# Contact Lenses and Glasses



## ghq2016 (Oct 3, 2016)

Does anyone know a good place to buy glasses and contact lenses in Algarve or is it better to buy abroad?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of online sites for both. glasses direct will even now send you frames to try. Once you have an up to date prescription it's easy


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

The quality varies enormously. Both my brother in law and I have had untold problems with opticians and spectacles. In his case they broke after a few months and they are trying to wriggle out of any liability even though they say the lenses are too big for the frames, not exactly his problem I should have thought. In my case I simply could not see anything through them and refused to pay and got back my deposit. I would suggest sourcing from abroad. Most years we go to South Africa and get new glasses there, much cheaper and more reliable.


----------



## absy (Oct 2, 2016)

I found a couple of sites online in Portugal. 

I'm new here so can't post links, but one website I saw was weboptica.pt. It had prescription glasses and sunglasses. I'm not sure about the quality but the prices looked okay.

I saw another one just yesterday for non-prescription sunglasses called Hawkers if that's more what you're looking for.

Contact Lenses - my wife has used lentesdecontacto365.pt (sp?) and said they were cheap, but I recall grumblings about last minute postage being added to the order 

Good Luck!
Cheers


----------

